# Baby!!!!



## logomono13 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yesterday, Me and my Dad were going around the house about to start cooking. I looked over at my pigeon loft, and seen Dawn ( Homer) and Beetee(Satinette) looking over at a nesting box. So I got in a position where I could see my two Silver Bald head grizzle Birmingham rollers sitting in the nest together. They do this often because they have an egg, and I call it mutual parenting, and when they get up Beetee sits on it. So I noticed on the floor away from the nesting box, there was an egg shell. So I went over and thought Beetee had laid another egg. Realizing that there was dried fluids in the egg, I went over to the nesting box door and opened it. The dad rushed off and the mom kinda moved over. And there was a happy and healthy baby, had no trouble lifting it's head. I hope it's a girl, I want to name it Elsa, but if it's a boy, I'll name it Jack. 

In case you haven't realized the trend, The parents name are Yuki ( snow in Japanese) and Neige( snow in French) 
If it's a girl, Elsa (Ice queen from frozen) 
If it's a boy, Jack( Like Jack Frost)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im confused.. who's hatchling is it.. the birminghams or the satinette homer pair's ?


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

the birminghams?

Congratulations in any case!!!! 

Post pics sooon!!


----------



## logomono13 (Dec 6, 2013)

It the Birmingham baby's, the Satinette is a sergeant mother, and the homer is also a female, the Satinette had a mate, it flew away, I'm getting the homer a mate soon. And sure! I'll post some pictures soon!


----------



## logomono13 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Oops*

 Apparntly the baby is part Satinette. But she is still happy and health, 9 days old today, we've handled her for 2 days now, and the parents are still happily feeding her. We decided on the name a Stormy, because of how we think her coloration will look, well, here is a picture of her today, she is enjoying outside and has just now started showing "Awareness" like a pigeon would...Enjoy!


----------



## Pigeonpuff (Sep 5, 2013)

So cute!!! I can't wait to get mates for my pigeons soon, one is a satinette too. Can you post a picture when the baby has its feathers??


----------



## PamperedPigeon (Sep 23, 2014)

SUPER CUTE! Looking forward to more pictures!


----------

